# A Little Overpriced?



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

I just scheduled my Oil Change at 22,000 Mi. The tech asked if I wanted the 15,000 mile service done for $249. So they want to charge me that much to check brakes, lube chassis, and rotate tires? That price doesn't even include the oil change! Can I get this done somewhere else for cheaper? I would do it myself, however, I dont know where the lubrication points are. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yourself! @$45 for the oil change. what is this mystery 15000 mi service. My dealership has those archaic service intervals that were relevant when things weren't sealed and needed to be "greased". Ask them what they are going to lubricate on the chassis. I personally don't know of any lube points on new cars. Most all the grease fittings were removed. The hardest part of the tire rotation is resetting the TPMS. Unless you are a real severe stop and go driver your brakes should be fine maybe @ 20% worn. IMO sounds like your dealership is counting on people that know nothing about cars and overcharge them for simple services that are not really performed.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

krinksta said:


> I just scheduled my Oil Change at 22,000 Mi. The tech asked if I wanted the 15,000 mile service done for $249. So they want to charge me that much to check brakes, lube chassis, and rotate tires? That price doesn't even include the oil change! Can I get this done somewhere else for cheaper? I would do it myself, however, I dont know where the lubrication points are. Thanks in advance.


depends what they are actually doing. at that milage they dealer service may be including filters along with rotation and balance, full brake inspection and so on instead of your basic oil change rotate


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I specifically asked my dealership about a 15,000 mile service as I know older GM cars actually had a "hidden" service at the 15K point. There isn't one for the Cruze.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Toyotech said:


> depends what they are actually doing. at that milage they dealer service may be including filters along with rotation and balance, full brake inspection and so on instead of your basic oil change rotate


Even with those, that's still pretty spendy with no information on what's actually been done. Figure a tire rotation and balance can be done at any tire shop for somewhere between $20 and $50, and add another $30 for filters because dealerships (in my experience) charge too much for them.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> Even with those, that's still pretty spendy with no information on what's actually been done. Figure a tire rotation and balance can be done at any tire shop for somewhere between $20 and $50, and add another $30 for filters because dealerships (in my experience) charge too much for them.


Very true

Breakdown from me.
filters $129.95
balance and rotate $89.95
lof $39.95

of course as stated on your own can be had for much less and let a shop due the rotates.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

$130 for changing the engine and cabin air filters?!? That's highway robbery! Even $90 for a balance and rotate is a bit steep if it's not a roadforce balance being done. 

We have a mandatory yearly brake/tire/suspension check in NY that's $21 (at least in upstate NY). It keeps the worst of the clunkers off the roads. There are still plenty of bald-tired cars that passed with 2/32" tread 11 months ago, though.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Locally to me expect to pay 80-150 just for filters to be replaced for your lower end market vehicles. it is insane


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I wouldnt bother unless you feel like you need the alignment done, I'm getting my tires rotated/re-aligned when i go for my next oil change.

A lot of places will inspect your brakes for free, you could try and haggle for it. I would'nt pay for that though since it's easy to do yourself.

I'm expecting it to be close to $200 for the rotation/alignment.. I'm in Canada though.

I just checked my local dealership, they currently have a special for oil change + full inspection for 79$ with dexos oil.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

$70 for Mobil 1 oil change and tire rotation at my dealer...they also do an inspection and refill the wiper fluid, and wash it.
I change the cabin filter myself.


----------



## MarkG (Jan 7, 2012)

98sonoma said:


> $70 for Mobil 1 oil change and tire rotation at my dealer...they also do an inspection and refill the wiper fluid, and wash it.
> I change the cabin filter myself.


Mine was $65 for the Mobile 1 with tire rotation top off fluids and a wash. Ditto on the air filters... too easy to do yourself!


----------

